# Fridays Pics



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

CPR Striped Marlin in Cabo. Caught alot of different fish in my life. This ranks up at the top. Caught it flat lining live bait. One fast and acrobatic fish.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Took my two youngest Daughters, Son in Law and three of my Grand Kids to Monster Jam. Forgot, my youngest Daughters boyfriend.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Purple Martin house I just built. The one on the right.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

*Alien Relocation Program Candidate*

Caught this kitty cat a couple weeks ago. Checked the locals to see if anyone had lost a cat and no one claimed this one so he was freed about 5 miles west of my place.

He was not friendly at all, nor was he house trained.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*Another Steer project completed*

My Son got Bojangles in early May, He had third Pick in the Cy-Fair FFA LOTTO. He got 2nd place in his weight class and 9th overall making the sale , and took Reserve Showmanship winning a beautiful buckle...


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

[email protected] Bluffs
Rut Row
1 bag of corn
Frio canyon
Hungry deer


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

A few pics from the strip & the Texas Mile and a couple of a restored 1936 Maytag engine that's going in my office. The fascination with hardware continues


----------



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

Shoot thru hull transducer temporarily mounted with bowl wax to test placement before permanent mounting with epoxy, worked great. Gave better readings than the one next to it with a transome mounted transducer.









Sunset across Carancahua Bay


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Back strap and a funny*

The back strap from the doe Matt shot at the TYHP hunt on the 18th.

Marinating (24 hours in Zing Zang and green salsa)
On the grill
After...we almost ate it all before we remembered to take another picture!
Mac 'n' Cheese

Made me laugh


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

My father makes the BBQ sauce for Billy Sims BBQ restaurants in Oklahoma. Last time he came through he made him do Hook 'em Horns. I'm pretty sure Earl Campbell would never sing Boomer Sooner!

My newest longhorn cow. I've got big plans for her.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Last duck hunt on the way in. TxAdam took the pics.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Pic of my Dad and Sis


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I am ready for summer.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Pic 1: target practice in pjs
pic2: lounging on a sunday morning


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Met the hedgehog not too long ago. That dude has been rode hard and put away wet, too many times









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

My Dad turned 85 yesterday, he still likes to get out of the boat and wade, thankful for his love for the great outdoors and introducing it to me at a young age


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Monday prefrontal bite


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Nwilkins said:


> My Dad turned 85 yesterday, he still likes to get out of the boat and wade, thankful for his love for the great outdoors and introducing it to me at a young age


im betting he didnt slap that flower power sticker on that car window on the 3rd picture,lol


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

This little ankle snapper is spoiled rotten!


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Another funny*

Made me laugh


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

1 & 2: Made a pork butt/shoulder on the new pit I got from my best friend as a grad/bday gift
3: Some awesome original artwork. Charcoal sketches of two vessels going through the Panama Canal with tugs helping.
4: Finally. I'm looking for a job in O&G (purchasing, supply chain, logistics) if anyone knows of any openings.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

porkchoplc said:


> 1 & 2: Made a pork butt/shoulder on the new pit I got from my best friend as a grad/bday gift
> 3: Finally. I'm looking for a job in O&G (purchasing, supply chain, logistics) if anyone knows of any openings.


Congratulations.


----------



## sciaenid (May 1, 2013)

John deere is taking emissions serious. What a mess..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## sciaenid (May 1, 2013)

Picture didn't load.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

shaggydog said:


> Congratulations.


Thanks ! I ended up making Dean's List 4 out of the 5 semesters I was at UH. The only reason I didnt make it all 5 was because I only took two classes my first semester. The magna cum laude is a nice touch.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*Ft Worth Steer*

Faith will show class one exotic next Thursday.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Inks lake State Park



Hiking with my kiddos







Me and my girl





My little rock climber. Her brother was already gone lol



Burn baby


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Longhorn cavern SP





Grafitti in the cavern from 1919. Some things don't change.



Kids with their grandma


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Teaching my son to mountain bike and I end up bleeding.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Brunch*

Part of my Orange Grove Harvest

Blue Cornmeal Jalapeno Bread

Texas Red

Ribeye au Poivre

Cheecken Noodle

Venisonloaf

Cheeken n Rice Casserole

Cheers !:cheers:


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

*Steer*

This is one of my youngest son Christian's show steers for this years livestock shows.

He won Breed Champ and Grand Champ and took Showmanship at his first Valley show this year; The Sonny Brazil Classic.

The real competition in the Valley is the RGV Stock Show, he is vying for back to back RGV Grand Champion steer this year......

Stay tuned.....


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

jamisjockey said:


> Inks lake State Park
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty lake I went to camp longhorn many moons ago.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Had a tree removed, tree guy was crazy!


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

yeah! that's real tree trimming. no ladders or lifts, old school rope and balance there. i worked for an arborist and that's all we did. it was a fun job.


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Finished this giant bluefin for BPS








Killed my pb buck in Alabama Tuesday evening!!!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Jeff SATX said:


> yeah! that's real tree trimming. no ladders or lifts, old school rope and balance there. i worked for an arborist and that's all we did. it was a fun job.


Yeah, the smallest branch on the tree was what he was hanging from but that little branch was the only one that actually had integrity. He was definitely a pro!


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Zeitgeist said:


> Yeah, the smallest branch on the tree was what he was hanging from but that little branch was the only one that actually had integrity. He was definitely a pro!


what kind of tree is that?


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

HLSR chickens and Youth Fair Pig


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

*New Family member*

Sadie

Yo quiero Taco Bell!!!


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Went fishing this past weekend in Chocolate Bayou following the cold front. We caught 13 keepers on Saturday and 9 on Sunday. Lots of throwbacks caught, too. We fished pretty hard and I was sore for a few days after.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Thnx Finkikin and Cornhusker. Two puppies sold and three to go!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Three left. Come on 2Coolers. They need new homes.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

porkchoplc said:


> what kind of tree is that?


Silver Maple! Did not realize but I dodged a bullet, it was on its last leg. If your mom ever needs a tree guy, let me know!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

One Yamaha dies...Another one takes its place...


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Hope you have better luck with this one Robert.
It shore is purty.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Paw-Paw's baby girl turned 3 this week !

This girl is a little character for sure, she thinks she's running things already .


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Texas Elk*

.


----------



## whitepv (Sep 26, 2006)

sciaenid said:


> Picture didn't load.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


You would think that with that yellow paint it would run like a CAT.........


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Bocephus, you may be the only one who doesn't yet realize that she is running the show.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

tec said:


> Bocephus, you may be the only one who doesn't yet realize that she is running the show.


No...with her Momma, and my youngest Daughter, and my Wife.....believe me, I know how it works with girls. :biggrin:

But I think this one is spoiled more than the others (Paw-Paw is to blame for a lot of it)....ha !


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Dad's memorial service was held on the day we had planned to have his 90th birthday celebration. We placed his ashes where he requested next to his garden. My uncle made sure there was a flag in honor of his service as a WWII veteran, as he remembers the day my grandmother received a letter stating Dad was missing in action, and how he remembers working in the cotton field trying to convince my grandmother they needed to go up to the house because he saw Dad walking down the road towards the house - she said "boy get back to work." When I would visit my grandmother after she got sick, she would sit and look out the window and ask me if that was Frank coming down the road . . . now I knew what she meant  RIP ole'man . . . wg


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Nwilkins said:


> My Dad turned 85 yesterday, he still likes to get out of the boat and wade, thankful for his love for the great outdoors and introducing it to me at a young age


Fabulous pictures!! Belated happy birthday to your dad. Thanks for sharing these. I love to see the old pics!


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Saw this today. Gotta admire ingenuity.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Critters love cold weather's low tides.



Baby thought I tossed my jacket and scarf on the couch just for her.



I thought this was the coolest thing, but didn't have a grandbaby at the time, hoping I can still get Harley one.



Ready for warm weather, tandem windsurfing back in the day, 1983, Lake Granbury


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Whiskey Girl said:


> Dad's memorial service was held on the day we had planned to have his 90th birthday celebration. We placed his ashes where he requested next to his garden. My uncle made sure there was a flag in honor of his service as a WWII veteran, as he remembers the day my grandmother received a letter stating Dad was missing in action, and how he remembers working in the cotton field trying to convince my grandmother they needed to go up to the house because he saw Dad walking down the road towards the house - she said "boy get back to work." When I would visit my grandmother after she got sick, she would sit and look out the window and ask me if that was Frank coming down the road . . . now I knew what she meant  RIP ole'man . . . wg


Thank you for sharing. Loved your words and pictures. Your dad was blessed to have had you for a daughter -- and vice versa. Wonderful memories and pictures.


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

hoosierplugger said:


> Saw this today. Gotta admire ingenuity.


what are we looking at??


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Boatflounder said:


> what are we looking at??


its a headboard from a bed used for a headache rack.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow Whiskey! I gotta knot in my throat.Thanks for sharing those memories.I need to start working on being that loved.Kinda think I got a good start.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

met a few legends last weekend

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

